
The Spartathlon is part of the tradition of fascination with classical Greece - Thevet
https://medium.com/the-economist/vomit-bleeding-nipples-and-hallucinations-on-a-150-mile-running-race-fe15baa69a2a#.yxbt4h9qb
======
sandworm101
They replicate (almost) the distance but that is far from replicating the
difficulty. Delete the flat paved road with its grades designed for rolling
vehicles. Delete the modern shoes. Then you are starting to get somewhere near
the original.

------
algorithm314
And for anyone interested the record for the race is 20:25:00 by the legendary
Yannis Kouros.

